# 645 winter storage



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

My 645 is now in heated storage for the winter.( Its Canada after all!) I heard somewhere that there is a cutoff switch for the battery but I cant find a reference in the manual. If anyone has info on this I would be grateful.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 9, 2004)

On my 7, the switch is in the trunk behind a panel on the right side of the trunk on top of the fuse box. It is not exactly easy to locate. Don't know if the 6 is the same. Hope that helps


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Will check it out.Many thanks


----------

